# Bidens pilosa - cobblers pegs



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Cobblers pegs are considerd a nuisance weed here ( sticky seeds) and is native to Europe. We had a lot of rain during summer here and have an amazing crop of this weed. The Bees are bringing in ( so it seems to me) nectar and pollen and are working the plant most of the day. Has this plant escaped to other parst of the world? It is know for a lareg part of the coastal east coast of Australia.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

ha! I thought this was a political joke about some of our politicians here in the states (Biden and Pelosi) 

deknow


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

Max2 - yes, we have bidens pilosa right here in Madison County, Florida! It grows along the highways and, by the way, in my wildflower field and in my orchard! We call them hitchhikers or beggar weeds...they are also edible! Curse or blessing??? The bees love them, so that's good enough for me!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

bidens and pelosi's are considered a nuisance here too(sticky finger plants)


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I harvested over 130 kg of honey earlier this month and I reckon most came of it is from B .pilosa. Very nice honey too. The weed is known as cobblers pegs ( a reference to the old shoemaker) and Farmers Friends ( never let go) and has indeed many uses.
I have planted 1000's of trees which benefit bees over the years but always find it interesting how common and often cursed weeds make a valuable contribution to the honey flow.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I took a lot of this honey to market today and sold all of what I had with me. People are surprised that a plant most see as a weed can produce such good tasting honey. I called the honey " Pilosa Gold"!


----------

